# Kickstarter project-ISO disc tab mounting fixtures



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

I thought this might be of interest to the frame builders here.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/4608648/bicycle-disc-brake-tab-attachment-fixtures

One fixture for both front and rear ISO disc tabs.

Top picture shows fixture alone.
Middle picture shows fixture with ISO tab in rear(frame) mode
Bottom picture shows fixture in ISO front(fork) mode


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

1) Awesome first and only post.
2)  Anvil Bikeworks has been selling this for years, for less....with what looks like better quality.
3) Sorry, I'm grumpy today.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree, this kickstarter makes me grumpy.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

G-reg said:


> 1) Awesome first and only post.
> 2)  Anvil Bikeworks has been selling this for years, for less....with what looks like better quality.
> 3) Sorry, I'm grumpy today.


Actually, the Kickstarter prices are in Canadian dollars, and are about half the cost of Anvil disc fixtures.

Anvil fixtures, with no axle are $100USD. The Kickstarter fixtures are $65CAD($52.00 USD) each, and the Universal one is $75CAD($60USD).

Not sure about the quality difference concern. They are both made from the same material, and are secured in a very similar way.

No need to be grumpy.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Incepi said:


> Actually, the Kickstarter prices are in Canadian dollars, and are about half the cost of Anvil disc fixtures. Anvil fixtures, with no axle are $100USD. The Kickstarter fixtures are $65CAD($52.00 USD) each, and the Universal one is $75CAD($60USD). Not sure about the quality difference concern. They are both made from the same material, and are secured in a very similar way. No need to be grumpy.


 Yep, so similar that I have a hard time not calling it a blatant rip off.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

Several companies make and sell disc mounting fixtures. Anvil, Nova Cycles, among others. They are all similar in their basic design. How could they not be, as the hole pattern is set by the ISO standard pattern? They all mount to dummy axles in a similar way. 

The Anvil fixture is very unique, with it's circular design and long extensions. The Kickstarter one is much closer to the simple, compact designs others are offering. 

The Kickstarter campaign's innovation is the Universal fixture. It is completely unique and original. Nobody else makes or sells one, anywhere.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

When I first clicked on it I was pretty meh. This is already available from multiple sources.

But clicking back on this thread again and learning that it's made in Canada and priced in Canadian changes my opinion.

We get slaughtered on exchange rate + shipping + duties + taxes on buying frame building supplies from the US. 

My recent Nova order of $205 USD in parts ends up a final cost of $375 CAD by the time it's done.

That said I don't know if there are enough garage builders across the country that would need on that have not already plunked down for the Nova/Anvil version to successfully fund the Kickstarter. 

Offer up one with a 12x142 indexed dummy axle option and I will take one.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

The Anvils are shaped like that for a reason, they work well.
Fiddly spacers are fiddly.
If you had a unique take on a pm fixture however...


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

The lack of a post mount fixture is notable. ISO is old school, to look forward and see opportunities for growth, look at the Post Mount. What you have here, a lot of builders already have, so your market is already small, but PM is open and is what we want to use.

I have been building and altering frames for 4yrs now and nobody wanted the ISO option. The PM is specified by my clients.

Eric


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

+1 on this. Being Canadian and ordering from the US is a little hard on the wallet right now.

If a direct mount model with ISO adaptor can be made I'll take one.



shirk said:


> When I first clicked on it I was pretty meh. This is already available from multiple sources.
> 
> But clicking back on this thread again and learning that it's made in Canada and priced in Canadian changes my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

I have an idea that may satisfy the demand for a Post Mount fixture. Stand by for updates. I should have something on Monday. Perhaps sooner.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yar...

This could have easily devolved. Positive attitudes lead to positive results. By all means, carry on!


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been making Post Mount fixture for at least 3-years now. Works on front or rear mounting locations, any size rotor, and it's backwards compatible with ISO mounts.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anvilbikes/sets/72157617301432710/


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedback, even if not all of it has been positive. 

I have developed a Post Mount adapter for ISO fixtures. It won't be part of the current Kickstarter campaign. I will post details once I have a prototype. 

It will allow you to convert any ISO fixture, including home made ones, or the ones I have designed. It's a simple part that will be inexpensive. Post mounts for 140mm, 160mm, 180mm, and 203mm rotor sizes will be compatible.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

I was going to update this thread, but I decided to start a new one instead.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I think you have made a good marketing move by making this part adaptable to any ISO fixture. 

Looks good.

Eric


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

I think you got your response in before I was able to delete the post and start a new thread instead. If anyone wants to know what these photos are about, go to the new thread called Post Mount jig design.


----------

